# Goodbye Babsy, Dear Heart, Great Heart, Sweet Heart



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh Babsy, 

If I could do it all over again, I would in a heartbeat. 

I might have eeked out those few more months if I kept you at your ideal weight, but then I wouldn't have been able to watch your eyes roll back when I gave you a buttery brussel sprout, or orange slice, or anything I was eating. 

I feel good that I seemed to get the timing right. She lost her mobility on Sunday, so we waited until Monday, but otherwise it was not early and it was not late. If I kept her going longer, it would have been selfish and she would have suffered needlessly. If I brought her in and put her down earlier, I would have taken her when she still had joy of life in her. So somehow I managed to nail that right time. 

In the book Farmer Boy, a tinker/tin-peddler came to sell his wares one day, and it was said of him that he could sing more songs and tell more stories than any crowd of men. That is how I feel about Babsy. I have a treasure trove of stories, memories of Babsy -- all of them good. I could go story for story against anyone. She was that special. We had fun together. We worked together. We helped raise children together. We relaxed together, we ate together, we both hated exercise together, we showed together. 

She gave me her best. She gave me everything. I told her today that I wouldn't trade her for a hundred million dollars, not even today. Not for money. What a great ride. It was a sad day, but I know that she is in a better place now. I thought when I was in there at the vet's with her, that this is how it ought to be, a dog that is very advanced in years, who has been loved her entire life, and who loves and trusts me. 

Ah well, Good bye to another heart-dog. People say you are lucky if you get just one heart dog. I've had Arwen and Jenna, and Babsy and Quinnie. It will be hard for the current crew to top that group. They are like in the Hall of Fame. Quinnie made such an impact in so short a time. Babsy made that impact every day of over 13 years. I am going to miss her. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

We are sad for and with you yet again… ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

SO very sorry for this second loss in such a short time.
My heart goes out to you.


Moms


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies, I'm so very, very sorry for your loss, but how wonderful you getting the timing right. It seems to me you gave your best to Babsy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sad to hear about Babsy. May she visit your often in your dreams.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. That is a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Sue, I am so very sorry. I'm glad you were with her when she passed. She was with the one she loved.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

On such a sad day, you have found the strength to pass through the sadness and celebrate her life. What an amazing testament. 

My deepest sympathy.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

a wonderful memorial


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear about Babsy's passing Sue! But 13+ yrs is a good thing, and I'm sure she appreciated the goodies over a strict diet! RIP Babsy!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

She will always be a part of you. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

What a beautiful tribute that any of us who have had a heart dog fully understand <3 Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Hopefully......you can find a smile knowing that you provided the best life for your Babsy.....she could have ended up at anyone's "doorstep"......but she was at yours......I'm sure she thanked you in so many ways.


Take care,


SuperG


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I am so terribly sorry to hear this. You have had a succession of down turns with regards to your senior crew, and you have sent each off here in a different eulogy that best serves/respects the different parts these beasts have had on your life.
You sound like are staying strong. Life.
Most respect for you at this time.
RIP beautiful Doggie Babsy  Your stories will be held here eternally <3


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Really is a nice tribute to your girl. It is so hard to make that decision, but thank you too for sharing your reflections on the day. Peace to you. Rest in peace Babsy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Oh, Sue, there are no words left. You have been through so much with them lately. You loved them, you gave them all of you. A dog could not ask for more. We let them in our lives knowing this day will come yet we are still not quite ready when the day comes. Do take care of yourself. It is very hard to lose them let alone more than one in a short period of time. Do take care of yourself. 

Babsy, run free, you were a good girl.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm really sorry about your loss Sue. Saying good bye to one dog is hard enough, can't imagine what your feeling.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Hugs to you! It's such a hard thing but right thing to do when the time is there. We had to say goodbye to Savvy and Bailey last year. Just 6 months apart. My heart aches for you. But you did right by your friend. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful tribute you shared for a beautiful soul. I truly believe we will be reunited with our k9 friends who went before us one day.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Selzer, I am so sorry you lost another one so soon. Heart Dogs are even harder to lose. Heal well. I loved her obituary. Very sweet to honor her like that.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

So sorry that you have to go through another loss, so soon. 
It sounds like you gave her a long life with lots of love, she was lucky.


----------

